# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Exportaciones de fibra de alpaca peruana crecerían más de 40% este año

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, abr. 29 (ANDINA).-* Las exportaciones de fibra de alpaca peruana superarían los resultados obtenidos el año pasado, cuando registró un crecimiento de 40 por ciento en sus envíos, debido que la demanda mundial no ha sido afectada por la crisis, estimó hoy el Grupo Michell.  
Si bien existe una baja en los precios (de este producto) debido a la crisis mundial, especialmente porque el mercado de Estados Unidos ha caído, se debe resaltar que la demanda por la fibra nacional mantiene expectativas positivas a nivel mundial, declaró el director del grupo, Dereck Michell. 
En ese sentido, recordó que la Organización de Naciones Unidas (ONU) decretó al 2009 como el Año Internacional de las Fibras Naturales, lo cual favorece a las fibras peruanas, que compiten con otras, como el pelo de camello, la cachemira y el mohair (ambas de cabra) o la lana de angora (de conejo).  
El objetivo de esta campaña es apoyar la comercialización de las fibras naturales, resaltar su valor, contribuir con la ecología frente al uso de fibras sintéticas y mantener los ingresos de productores campesinos en sus países de origen.  
En el negocio de fibra de alpaca y otras fibras naturales, la etiqueta Hecho en Perú es muy reconocida, y eso es lo que impulsa las ventas de nuestros productos sobre otros, anotó. 
El Grupo Michell anunció hoy su tradicional Remate de Locura de fibras naturales, como parte de su compromiso ecológico y de difusión. 
En este contexto de crisis la meta no sólo es apuntar al mercado extranjero sino reforzar el peruano con campañas de venta, puntualizó.Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones de uvas crecerían más de 40% este año Artículo: Exportaciones de páprika crecerían 26% este año sumando US$ 115 millones Artículo: Ventas al exterior de productos de alpaca crecerían entre 10% y 15% este año Compro fibra de alpaca gruesa o huariso Exportaciones vía aérea crecerían 15% este año impulsadas por envíos de espárragos

----------

